# Tile On Drywall



## dcl (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a job comming up that has 4 x 4 ceramic tile on the sheetrock from floor to ceiling. The reason the homeowner wants it changed is color and now wants it to go up only 4' from floor. In a test the tile will come off easily but takes a layer of the paper with it. There are sections that will be a bear to replace correctly if we just gut the room. Can we mix up some setting type of joint compound and do a skim, followed by some Easy Sand setting type to get a smooth wall, prime, and finish?


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

I would get some tileboard.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

Been there, done that, don't do it.

.......what Adam said.


----------



## keithguts (Jan 22, 2006)

I been there, I would just rip it down, and put up new green board or tileboard


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

If you could talk your client in to a chair rail type of top cap, you could veneer the wall with 1/4" rock and save some demo. you would not be changing any room dimensions since you already removed 1/4" tiles.


----------



## dcl (Jun 9, 2005)

Just to let you all know, the tile is not in a wet area.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I would do it right over the sheet rock. Once it is grouted you will find it won't be coming off. I have never seen anything from the TCA saying it's a no-no as long as it is a dry area, in a wet area of course this has to go on backer board. I would cut out the drywall and install backer for an upcharge if the customer was will to pay for a bullet proof installation.


----------

